

Gazzang zTrustee: Key Management as a Service - cmars
http://www.gazzang.com/products/ztrustee

======
cmars
I'm the lead developer at Gazzang on this product.

I'd like to hear your feedback on zTrustee. What are your key management
needs? What features would you like to see in a service like this?

If you're interested in learning more about the product, I'd like to invite
you to our webinar on Aug. 29th (register here:
[http://gazzang.com/resources/webinars-and-
events/item/329-au...](http://gazzang.com/resources/webinars-and-
events/item/329-august-15-webinar-secure-and-manage-your-keys-tokens-
certificates-and-more-with-gazzang-ztrustee))

Thanks! -Casey

